
Bitcoin isn’t tulip mania, tulip mania wasn’t even tulip mania - rothbardrand
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/76fg7j/bitcoin_aint_tulips_in_fact_tulips_aint_tulips/?st=J8SH92HG&sh=eafe8089
======
elmar
Tulip mania looks much more like the 2008 derivatives crisis than with
Bitcoin.

